# Hunter PGP-ADJ Performance Test



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Good range. Sloppy uniformity.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzrKfqkHR_Q[/media]

My channel: TommyTester


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. Your uniformity data is consistent with my experience as well.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Hmm, these are pretty good when setup with head to head coverage (eg 4x at 90 degrees each).


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm enjoying seeing your results with this testing. Are you planning on putting all of the data in a chart for easy comparison at some point?


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Ditto


stotea said:


> Thanks for sharing. Your uniformity data is consistent with my experience as well.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

I have been switching all my nozzles to the LA (grey) now you got me curious.

Nice video and even better graph/chart.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Where'd you buy the catch cups? I see them on Amazon for like $25 but for a plastic cup... There has be somewhere that sells them for cheaper.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

smurg said:


> Where'd you buy the catch cups? I see them on Amazon for like $25 but for a plastic cup... There has be somewhere that sells them for cheaper.


$28 Prime for 12. These have 16 sq in openings, which is much better than cheap 1 sq inch rain gauges. There are markings ever 5mL up to 100mL, then every 25mL from there up to 200mL.

Catch Cups


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> smurg said:
> 
> 
> > Where'd you buy the catch cups? I see them on Amazon for like $25 but for a plastic cup... There has be somewhere that sells them for cheaper.
> ...


LOL. Makes more sense now as I see in the description where it states 12. Was thinking that was pricing for singles. Like :shock: .


----------

